# V E Day Tribute - Zolene



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A very young Zolene - be kind.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

What’s not to like ?
Absolutely brill.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

dghr 272 , wondering if you were in this show as most of the Living History people dressed up in army uniforms etc were all from your neck of the woods, Carrickfergus.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Afraid not, they are a great local re-enactment group that bring history to life.

http://kragfergus-lhg.co.uk/

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zolene is good but the sound system did not do her justice on that occasion. Your systems are better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic performance. Its a live performance in a theatre some time ago Geoff recorded presumably on a camcorder of some description, not something done these days and recorded digitally. 

Recording quality Audio even now in a live theatre is hard without proper gear.

How old was she there Alan?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes , you are correct Barry, Jayne recorded this sitting at the back of the theatre with a Sony Handycam.

You are also correct Geoff . Zolene is not singing through the theatre system , it was broken , so it's a backing track through my laptop into a 600watt .p.a. and out to two Bose 802 speakers hid behind the curtain , where Ziqh is stood trying his best to set volumes for all in the theatre to hear plus Zolene's voice had not quite matured yet. The first half was a bits of war reenactment and some poetry reading and then Zolene wound it off with that song . The second half was all us and the songs from the war years , I thought it was pretty good overall. There was a BBC camera crew in the audience wish I could get their footage.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A beautiful voice and stage presence too!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd
How old was she there Alan?[/QUOTE said:


> Sorry forgot to say , this was filmed in 2009 so Zolene was 15. She was so nervous , never having done anything like this before other than school plays . It's only a small theatre in our home town, only holds about 250 , but it was packed out and the BBC were filming because it was a War memorial thing. You can hear it in her voice, that was her first song of the evening, but she got into it after that and the rest of the songs were better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The nerves dont come across in the video to me. Yes she looks frightened at the start but I assumed that was part of the act before the singing began. At 15, its an amazing thing to have got up and done on your own.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the party but that's a lovely memory to have!


----------

